# لست بعد عبدا



## ضحكة طفل (7 فبراير 2010)

*يارب سلام*​



*" لست بعد عبدًا "....هليلويا*


*أبي السماوي... أشكرك...*


*أشكرك لأجل الحرية التي لي في ابنك يسوع...*


*لا.. لا..لن أعيش بعد عبدًا..*


*كيف أحيا في عبودية؟!*


*ويسوع جاء.... " ليُطلِق الأسرى أحرارًا "...*


*يسوع جاء ليُطلقني...*


*يا لقوة عمل الصليب !! يا لقوة الدم المرشوش على حياتي!!*


*الدم يُرعِب مملكة الظلمة.. يجعل القيود تنفك والحصون تُهدَم..*


*و يَخرُج الأسرى أحرارًا...*


*أشكرك لأنك حررتني..*


*أشكرك لأجل دمك المسفوك لأجلي..*


*أستطيع الآن... أن أحيا في حرية..*


*حرية مجد أولاد الله...*


*سلام المسيح مع الجميع*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2010)

*أشكرك لأنك حررتني..


أشكرك لأجل دمك المسفوك لأجلي..


أستطيع الآن... أن أحيا في حرية..


حرية مجد أولاد الله...
____________

رووووعه ... شكرا جدا

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (8 فبراير 2010)

*رووووعه ... شكرا جدا*



*الرب يباركك*​[/quote]


يارب سلام
انا اللي بشكر حضرتك لتشجيعك القيم دائما استاذي
الرب يبارك حياتك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2010)

*


امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2010)

اميــــن 
ميررررسى على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عادل نسيم (11 فبراير 2010)

*ضحكة طفل جميلة*
*إستجب ربي وألهي يسوع المسيح لأجمل ضحكة طفل لأنك وعدت ( أستطيع كل شيء بالمسيح )*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *امين*
> 
> *شكراااااااا على الصلاة*
> 
> ...


 
يارب سلام
شكرا لردك القيم
الرب يبارك حياتك
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> 
> ميررررسى على الصلاه الجميله
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
يارب سلام
شكرا لردك القيم
الرب يبارك حياتك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (12 فبراير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *ضحكة طفل جميلة*
> *إستجب ربي وألهي يسوع المسيح لأجمل ضحكة طفل لأنك وعدت ( أستطيع كل شيء بالمسيح )*


 
يارب سلام
شكرا ليك استاذي
وشكرا اكتر لصلاتك من اجل ضعفي
الرب يبارك حياتك
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## petit chat (17 فبراير 2010)

*امين صلاة رائعة جدا ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (24 فبراير 2010)

petit chat قال:


> *امين صلاة رائعة جدا ربنا يباركك*


 يارب سلام
شكرا ليكي ياقمر
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## وطني (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لهذه الصلاه الجميله وهي نابعه من احساس عالي جميل اكيد من انسان رقيق بجد جميله وهي كمان تصلح تكون ترنيمه ​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (27 مارس 2010)

ايهاب روماني قال:


> شكرا لهذه الصلاه الجميله وهي نابعه من احساس عالي جميل اكيد من انسان رقيق بجد جميله وهي كمان تصلح تكون ترنيمه ​


يارب سلام
شكرا لمرورك القيم
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 مارس 2010)

*



أشكرك لأنك حررتني..


أشكرك لأجل دمك المسفوك لأجلي..


أستطيع الآن... أن أحيا في حرية..


حرية مجد أولاد الله...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين

صلاة طيبة 
شكراا*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (29 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


يارب سلام
 شكرا لمرورك القيم
 الرب يباركك
 سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## christianbible5 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *لكى أميز صوتك أنت فقط وبالتالى لا أفتح أذنى أو قلبى الا لصوتك فقط.*


*روعة...*
*ميرسي الصلاة كتير حلوة...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك ويجعلها فرح ومحبة...*


----------

